# HELP!



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

My painted turtle got stuck in the filter intake and was underwater for an unknown time period. When I found him he was able to move yet is listless. As of now he seems more alert yet does not move much. I have him in a smaller tank with less than an inch of water in there so he does not inhale more as he tries to get whatever water that maybe in his lungs out. If I press him too he can move rapidly but obviously would rather not.

Anyone have any advice. I am really bummed yet there is still hope he will pull through.

And just how do turtle lungs work? Can they cough like people can?

PS I now have fixed so the main filter intake is no longer accessable.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

good if the problem is fixed you can put it back in the tank i would think with more water as long as it has a place to rest and climb out. if it get nervous when people are around and doesnt bask i would keep it in the shallow water for the night just so i can relax


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

But it can barely move, I tried putting him back in the main tank and he just floated listless along and the fish that normal leave him along just attacked him. Currently he is in a bare bottom tank with little water. His head is resting on the cage bottom. He really looks pathertic. He still barely moves. I am guessing he was under water for 10 minutes plus.

On a side note he just went to the bathroom, I dont know if its a good sign or not.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

aw crap i thought he was doing better, keep it there and see if it turns around


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

WOOT! The spunk LIVES! LOL his name is Spunky anyways checked on him this morning and he is back to his normal self, and as soon as he was reintroduced back into the tank he immidetly apprached me begging for food LOL I am so happy he made it!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome!







Always good to hear things turn out for the best!

I was going to suggest that he was probably just really exhausted from the fight for survival and need some rest time. Slightly warmer temps, shallow CLEAN water, etc. BUT. It seems like that isn't needed after all.









Turtles can be really thick headed creatures sometimes, lol.


----------

